# Do you get unexplainable feelings?



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

When you feel dissociated do you get feelings that you have never felt before? or feelings/thoughts that you can't put into words?

For me I don't feel dp'd/dr'd all of the time now, it seems to happen sporadically.

I can relate to the feeling unreal, other things feeling unreal and the strange thoughts that feeling gives you, but when it is happening to me I feel like it's more than that because of these feelings that I can't put into words.

I don't know if that makes sense at all. It feels like if I could explain these feelings then half the battle would be won, or if I could read something and be like that's EXACTLY how I feel then it would make it better.


----------



## jstandard18 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah i know EXACTLY what you mean. The absolute strangest thoughts. Like things i cant really put into words but thoughts and feelings you really cant even explain. Trust me i know what you mean man


----------



## benman19 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think I know what you mean. The other night I felt like I was going to just fly out of the window and drift off into outer space.

Or I'll be sitting somewhere and not feeling very DP'd and suddenly it feels like one half of my head just shifted half a mile behind me.

That's some of the few strange feelings that I can kind of put into words. Do you mean stuff like that?


----------

